# A Deer Grunt, Stabilized And Dyed In House.



## James (Jan 13, 2014)

Another great piece of BLM from Windyridgebowman. I stabilized and dyed it here in the shop, made special request for a customer. Get a matching slate call and striker.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice James.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 13, 2014)

Sharp looking call!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 13, 2014)

What are you using to stabilize with?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2014)

Man I like that, I am dying to Dye in house :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Jan 13, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Man I like that, I am dying to Dye in house :)


If you stabilize your own wood, it is just a matter of adding the dye to the stabilizer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2014)

James said:


> If you stabilize your own wood, it is just a matter of adding the dye to the stabilizer.



I've got the chamber and the pump, Just waiting on Resin and dye to get started :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice James.


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 20, 2014)

Sharp looking call !!!!

Mark


----------

